# Competion in Georgia (The State)?



## wrbcube4 (Mar 29, 2009)

Would any body be interested in competion in Georgia in early June?


----------



## Feanaro (Mar 29, 2009)

I would go, any place in Georgia is probably good for me.


----------



## Edmund (Mar 29, 2009)

wasn't there just one in Georgia?


----------



## Feanaro (Mar 30, 2009)

There was Chattahoochee


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Mar 30, 2009)

If there was one in Georgia, I'd be there.


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 30, 2009)

Hmmmm, id love to go, but isnt hadley hosting one in july...?

I dont care, more comps=more funn.


----------



## Lofty (Mar 30, 2009)

Yup there are already plans under way for the Atlanta Open this summer. 
But I do agree, there can't really be too many competitions here, I mean how many competitions does the SE get? GA is the best we have and I still have to drive 5-7 hours to get there...


----------



## wrbcube4 (Mar 30, 2009)

So you guys would agree?:confused:And hadley is going to host one in July? This may or may not happen. Depends on what is happening.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 30, 2009)

You may want to specify where in Georgia it'll be.


----------



## Lofty (Mar 31, 2009)

I thought Hadley's was in June.


----------



## wrbcube4 (Mar 31, 2009)

sorry. hadley is holding one in june. most likely it will be around atlanta. i am going to work on it.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 8, 2009)

I am pretty sure there will be one in Atlanta will be either June 20th or 27th. 

We are looking for a venue now(Emory rejected us) but I still have plenty of options. Mostly likely will be at my school, which is a great place.


----------



## Lofty (May 24, 2009)

Hey, I know this competition already has a website and a delegate and a venue, but I still don't see it on the WCA site. Is there any news on that?


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 25, 2009)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=HorizonsOpen2009


They haven't announced it, but it is up there. I am actually really confused about that.


----------



## 4Chan (May 25, 2009)

Awesome!

I wonder how much my fellow cubers in the south have progressed since Chattahoochee. o:

Edit: Ahhh, any way that we could fit in a cube larger than 5x5 into the schedule? )';


----------



## Tyson (May 26, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=HorizonsOpen2009
> 
> 
> They haven't announced it, but it is up there. I am actually really confused about that.



That's because though the site is up, it's not announced as it is there so the organizer can go through and check all the relevant information and to wait for approval. Posting the link before it was made public would be jumping the proverbial gun, so to speak.


----------

